

Life and Death in Aleppo: Twitter reacts - 001sky
http://storify.com/globalpost/life-and-death-in-aleppo-twitter-reacts

======
001sky
"The Washington Post's news video editor, Jason Aldag, said he'd be surprised
if the third frame doesn't take picture of the year."

